
US Copyright Office sides with cable companies against FCC’s set-top rules - hvo
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/08/us-copyright-office-sides-with-cable-companies-against-fccs-set-top-rules/
======
devishard
Cable television is a worse experience than watching video on the internet in
every way. I really don't understand why people are still doing it.

~~~
dzdt
Channel surfing. I don't get it either, but my I know lots of people who do.
Streaming services are great if you want to pick something and watch it start
to end. Not so great if you want background noise and the ability to quickly
flick between many sources.

~~~
devishard
How does this differ from surfing shows on the internet?

------
al2o3cr
Cable companies: "OMG we need to be able to keep fucking over our paying
customers with overpriced equipment rentals so we'll insist competing devices
might be used for piracy."

Customers: "Excellent point. This pirate box means I don't have to keep paying
you dickbags at all. See ya!"

------
AdmiralAsshat
Meh. Would've been nice, but to be honest, there are more important hills to
die on than set-top boxes. Net neutrality, oligarchies, and Comcast's "pay up
for privacy" are all far more concerning. And let's be honest, there's a
finite number of consumer-friendly actions the FCC can reasonably enact before
someone from the cable companies puts a bullet through Wheeler's head. Cross
one of the other ones off the list, first.

------
daveloyall
3rd party set-top boxes will enable piracy. That's why we want them.

It's 2016... Can we stop accepting the name "piracy" to describe "sharing"?

I mean, can we get a god-fearing, red-blooded USAmerican family man to say
"How DARE you call me a pirate!?" on prime-time television?

